# Formulare, Make Contact easy



## Tetsuo (23. Oktober 2000)

Hi Freunde des Sources 

Also dieser Text umschreibt das Umgehen mit Formularen und wie man leicht mit solchen Nachrichten erhält.


Ihr mach eure Seite (nur zum Test) mit folgendem Source:

<html>
 <head>
  <title>

  Formulartest 1.0

  </title>

  <body bgcolor=#000000>
  <center>
  <form action="mailto:koerner@puretec.de" method=post    enctype="text/plain">

  <input name="mailto" size=60 maxlength=60>

  </center>
  </form>
  </body>
  </html>

So, damit habt Ihr ganz einfach, ein Eingabefeld erstellt (input). Und im bereich (form) habt Ihr definiert was diese Feld machen soll.

Nun wird durch die Eingabe von Text im Feld, und dann bestätigen durch "Enter" eine Mail mit dem eingegebenen Text an die Mailaddy geschickt.

Und so sieht das ganze dann fertig aus:

<html>
 <head>
  <title>

  Formulartest 1.0

  </title>

  <body bgcolor=#000000>
  <center>
  <form action="mailto:koerner@puretec.de" method=post    enctype="text/plain">

  <input name="mailto" size=60 maxlength=60>

  </center>
  </form>
  </body>
  </html>

Danke, und ciao euer Tetsuo 

<center><a href="mailto:koerner@puretec.de">bei Fragen mailt mir</a></center>
</font><font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetia" size=-2>Ich hoffe es stört dich net das ich in deinem Eintrag rum!gepfuscht" habe 
[Editiert von Klon am 23.10.2000 um 22:39]


----------

